

Odd Behavior And Creativity May Go Hand-in-hand - amichail
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/09/050907101907.htm

======
Hexstream
"Brugger hypothesized that schizotypes should make novel associations faster
because they are better at accessing both hemispheres – a prediction that was
verified in a subsequent study. His theory can also explain research which
shows that a disproportional number of schizotypes and schizophrenics are
neither right nor left hand dominant, but instead use both hands for a variety
of tasks, suggesting that they recruit both sides of their brains for a
variety of tasks more so than the average person."

At last, I know why I take pen and fork in the left hand but throw and do a
variety of other tasks with the right hand! I'm also pretty positive I'm a
"schizotype" as they say.

------
maurycy
In other news, exceptions are rare.

------
tjr
So what constitutes odd behavior?

~~~
dreish
If you have to ask, you might be creative. Congratulations!

~~~
hhm
It's curious how you thought his question was odd, while I found it creative /
insightful, and in the terms of the article, it doesn't matter whether it was
one or the other.

------
Flemlord
So I guess I'm creative. Neato.

~~~
yters
We have discovered we are creative too.

